# Metal sheets that cover wood to prevent chewing??



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

We get ours custom made from a local shop, I think you may need to look for a metal fabricator. Just let me tell you from experience, make sure to get the right measurements because if they can get their teeth on it they will chew it. Hope this helps.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Check out countrymfgstore.com I have always had a good experience with their company and they have good prices. They sell two different kinds of chew/ cover strips in 8ft sections for $15. Ramm Fencing has them as well (cheaper and longer strips but I have never ordered from them so can't be sure on shipping or customer service). 

Steel Edge Protectors
Steel Wall Cap Protector


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I used drywall corners on the post in our barn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The metal made to fit over stall walls for this specific reason won't fit on our doors because our doors are bigger then a 2x4. What if we used flashing for roofs ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is usually done out of boredom. Have you tried stuffing a small mesh hay net with hay. It slows them down and keeps the mouth busy. The nets are cheap, well under $10. The mesh should be small, 1.5" or thereabouts, not like the old nets one could easily put a hand thro.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I know it's usually boredom. They don't do it much anymore but we were looking to buy it more so for the fact that we painted the stalls and want them to look neat and tidy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I understand the sizing issue, my last barn was the same way. Check out this site. Chew Guard Edging: Silk Tree Manufacturing They offer custom sizes and their prices aren't bad either. I would think the metal for roof flashing would work but it will be very thin and may cut your horses up if not put on just perfect.


----------

